# Furry Tribal Rp - Looking for New Members



## KimberVaile (Oct 30, 2018)

What is life? It is a question that has become something of a cliched platitude, one that has become bereft of any meaning to many. For most animals the question isn’t capable of being processed, but what if that changed? What if the proud lion, were allotted the gifts of sentience? Of bipedalism and opposable thumbs?

To him then, perhaps life’s purpose is to subjugate those around him in name of his proud tribe. To the deft and clever fox, perhaps he might find meaning in finding new ways to outwit his opposition. To the resourceful lizard, one may figure it may be to merely outlast and endure with as little issue as possible. To the quick and pragmatic rat, to live for drama and live to pass tales of great heroism and ingenuity for generations to come.

However, biology is but one small factor in what determines the proclivities in a sentient being, even from within ones own species, motivations, beliefs and values will vary wildly, for the gift of sentience is one fraught with power, the range of which, is seemingly boundless.

Sentience however, does not preclude the animal instincts that all life tends to share. Within difference, comes misunderstanding, a fear of what is not known or familiar. Such alienation is the companion to mistrust, fear, and violence.

Six tribes, had been blessed with the gift of sentience. The Canines, the felines, the avians, the rodents, the reptiles, and the aquatics. All tribes separating into their own camps, and forming their own agendas, motivated by the mistrust that comes when faced with the difference of form and mind.

A conflict brews as the seeds of mistrust and greater ambition permeate across the land. The fate of these lands, rest in your paws precariously, susceptible to be molded through your own voice, intent and actions.





This rp, as you might have noticed is quite similar to one before it, the tribal rp group by Aard, or Stompy on FAF. The ownership of that rp group was transferred to me, but I ended up making the call to reboot and make a new server with a clean start. Alot of the same themes will be present here, the 6 tribes concepts and roles in particular, but the tone, presentation and management will be adjusted to give this one its own flavor, and to prevent any past issues from occurring again.

As with the last server, we're always welcome to adding new members, and the leader, and herbalist role are still one shot and plenty of those are still up for grabs!

Lastly, I'd like to take a moment to personally thank Aard, for starting creating the initial server and allowing me the chance to participate in it, as well as trusting me as much as you did. You're a great, honest and creative guy, and I am nothing but grateful for having bumped into you and your server. I will endeavor for this server to live up to the spirit to what the original was, whilst giving it its own unique style.

Thank you all for reading, and I hope you all will take a moment to consider the server if anything I've said has piqued your interest.

-Kimber Vaile


Server: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 1, 2018)

bumperino


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 3, 2018)

Tribal...?


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 3, 2018)

Im interested but if this s on discord, I can't cause i don't have discord and downloading it right now at home would take a lot of time


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 3, 2018)

Yeah, a tribal setting, you know, limited tech and all, and yeah it's a discord only thing.


----------



## silverwuffamute (Nov 4, 2018)

Bump it upppp


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

Do ya have to be in one of the tribes? Or can ya just be on your own? Might be curious, but not sure where I'd fit into the scheme of things, as a skunk.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 4, 2018)

Simo said:


> Do ya have to be in one of the tribes? Or can ya just be on your own? Might be curious, but not sure where I'd fit into the scheme of things, as a skunk.


Yeah, we have a drifter faction for people who are not so inclined to joining a tribe.


----------



## Simo (Nov 4, 2018)

KimberVaile said:


> Yeah, we have a drifter faction for people who are not so inclined to joining a tribe.



Ah, OK, will take a peek, then. Could either be a Skunk, or that rather assertive Fossa. But Simo is more the drifter sort, certainly, and would be the best fit, as he is often a vagabond.


----------



## KimberVaile (Dec 16, 2018)

We've come back through a hiatus, and are allowing new members again.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 16, 2018)

Forgot to check on this after November. Wondering if there's a spot still open. Getting an itch for tribal RP again.


----------

